# Clam help



## sonnyrg (May 9, 2009)

Hi I have two clams I know they eat from the water but if my water is clean then they need clam food stuff can anyone tell me what that is and a place to but it?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Try something like liquid small fry food, or a product called "Marine Snow." These and other filter feeder foods can be found in all the usual places like ThatFishPlace or Dr Foster/Smith


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

fresh water clams?


----------

